# Fluval surface skimmer on FX4



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

Has anyone ever tried this? I hate that nasty greasy film on the top of the water. Most likely due to my over feeding but regardless has anyone successfully hooked the Fluval brand surface skimmer up to an FX4? Im not having good success with these FX filters and trying not to tear my whole tank down to add my sump/overflow to this tank, but im getting close.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

Just create more turbulent surface agitation to clear it up.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Cichlidude said:


> Just create more turbulent surface agitation to clear it up.


+1. That greasy film will limit the oxygen transfer so you want to break that up with more water flow. My tanks have alot of surface agitation but my sumps get that surface film in one chamber, which I solve by running a canister filter there.

I've never tried a surface skimmer in a FW tank, sorry can't help there.


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

Yeah maybe the outputs are too low.. LOL right now I have an FX4 and FX6 and also a Sunsun 304B running on that 135.. I have a bunch of water movement I think a little too much but maybe the outputs need to be raised a bit.. Ill try that thanks CD.. The SunSun has a small surface skimmer that works pretty good but I didn't want to run 3 filters I was trying to just run the 2 Fluvals.. Oh well one more thing I don't like about Fluvals FX series filters. Maybe Ill run the FX6 and the Sunsun and throw that FX4 in the trash LMAO.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

I threw my Sunsun spray bar away and put on this Loc-line 1/2" Robo Arm Adjustable Dual Return Nozzle. Much better turbulent water flow and more output.


----------



## TheSpoon (10 mo ago)

Wait


damerf said:


> Yeah maybe the outputs are too low.. LOL right now I have an FX4 and FX6 and also a Sunsun 304B running on that 135.. I have a bunch of water movement I think a little too much but maybe the outputs need to be raised a bit.. Ill try that thanks CD.. The SunSun has a small surface skimmer that works pretty good but I didn't want to run 3 filters I was trying to just run the 2 Fluvals.. Oh well one more thing I don't like about Fluvals FX series filters. Maybe Ill run the FX6 and the Sunsun and throw that FX4 in the trash LMAO.


sorry if this is out of date, I'm looking for a surface skimmer to use with my FX6 for African Cichlids (75g tank), and to use with my fx4 for the red eared slider turtle (55g tank, ~40g of water) and I am absolutely confused. 
Running the fx4 and 6 on one tank is more than 1500 gph, that seems to me like the filters were set Up incorrectly. One fx4 is able to pump >700gph and should have MORE than enough ability to clean the water. 

I write all this hopping it will help someone else who has an fx filter and wants to add a skimmer. Dont be discouraged! The filter works great! Adding a skimmer is supplemental to whatever filter setup you have.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

I run an FX4 as well. I use an inexpensive Sunsun surface skimmer I bought on Amazon for only 17.99. It works really well on my 72 gallon. It came with a small sponge. I replaced that with filter floss that I change every week or so. Been running great since last November, very quiet.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh man.....
You have this in your aquarium?









I can see installing an airstone or even a bubble wand to break up that surface film. Heck, I would even put one of these down inside a SUMP. But, hanging that inside my 'display' tank?
Nope.
That piece of hardware is NOT something I would visually 'display' in any of my aquariums.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

Auballagh said:


> Oh man.....
> You have this in your aquarium?
> View attachment 141944
> 
> ...


It’s in the back left corner behind a very tall plant. I don’t have that air line attached. It’s not necessary.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

I


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Okay then......
This posting thread originated in February 2020. Has it run its course much?
Hijack time!
So, @Trademark, shall we dance? Or in this case, play the aquarium aesthetics game?
Oh, let's do. 
-
First off, let me be perfectly clear up front that the all-important INTENT of this thing (dance?), is merely - _TO INFORM_.
There will be NO loser.
No winner!
Unless we count the members of Cichlid Forum following this thing, I suppose....
-
Please allow me to begin.
As follows,

MINUS -
Bog Wood and Aquatic Plants. To my eyes at least.... this African Rift Lake aquarium is visually expressing_ 'MULTIPLE PERSONALITY DISORDER'. _Meaning? Why does an aquarium stocked with freshwater Reef fish that live - literally - on a WALL of ROCKS, have items in it that visually inform a quiet flowing stream or river? Where is that - WALL of ROCKS that these fish are naturally found on?
Technical Hardware and STUFF. Your rather gallant attempt in hiding the gadgets BEHIND those big SHRUBS of artificial plants is visually appreciated. But, ultimately disappoints the curious eye that has been lured in with that nice expanse of sand and artfully stacked rocks. The story (and wonderful illusion) - is a LIE?!!
PLUS -
That is a truly gorgeous expanse of pool filtration sand that greets your eye upon a first gaze at this aquarium. It's open. Inviting. It literally FORCES the eye to roll up and follow where it leads.
Your rock work is technically correct, and in (almost) sufficient quantity to make the most vicious African Mbuna _blush_ with happiness.
A painted black background? That's an excellent start! We gots way too many tanks showing on C-F with all kinds of weird, technical electrical hardware, visually seen through the back of the tank.
The artificial plants have been arranged to (actually) near perfection. You DO have an eye, sir. And I suspect you KNOW what must be kept 'behind the scenes' in your aquarium. Well done.
-
RECOMMENDATIONS:

New Tank? Or in this case, an aquarium, purpose-built to be THAT DISPLAY TANK?
DIY In-line heater modification for the Fluval FX-4. And yeah - it WON'T be easy with those corrugated hoses. I know! But, there is enough info out there (even on this site) on how to do it. Get those submersible electric heaters outta your tank!
Remove the skimmer. And yes... I know. That thing works great to dissipate that (super, freaking annoying) protein film swirling about on the surface of your aquarium. BUT - you don't need it. Seriously! Go with a bubble wand and have all of those bubbles sited, to flow up and around your rocks. It looks nice (hide the air line hose please), and all of those bubbles popping and breaking on the surface will definitely remove the protein film from the surface of your aquarium.
3D background. Those things almost INSTANTLY, visually inform the Real Contenders out there - from the 'Also Rans'. Highly recommended.
MORE Rocks! Get rid of those algaefied, plastic shrubs pleazze. And use all of those wonderful pieces of bog wood to build out your new Central/South American community tank. (oh yeah....). Build that rock wall up to the surface of this tank. Visually show us ALL with this little 72 gallon bow-front box, what a Freshwater Reef in Lake Malawi is supposed to look like!


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

Auballagh, you truly are a pain in the 😀. Just so you know, I say that in jest. I really do value your opinions. 

I have looked into the in-line heater but am deathly afraid of creating a leak with those stupid Fluval hoses. I’ll probably do so when I add a second canister as backup to the FX4. 

The plants will go when I spring for a 3D background. Dam things are expensive and I don’t think I could pull off a DIY.

I’ll never go for the bubble thing. I hate that look.

I’ll stick with all Mbunas. I love their “attitude”.

Almost every rock in the tank has a story behind it. Some are brought back from vacations, many are contributed by the grand kids. Even the wood was from a kayaking trip. 
So the rock wall will grow.

Thanks for your honest critiques, as I said above they are appreciated!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

All good!
And sometimes its good to appreciate that there can sometimes be a lot more to things, _'THAN MEETS THE EYE'_.


----------

